# ITALY - 2010 Volleyball World Championships - Venues



## A-Homes (May 15, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> Yes, Portorico is in italian.
> 
> The complet list of italian arenas (+2.000 seats)
> 
> ...




Wow . . . Amazing.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Shame that Siena isn't hosting it.. they could use new Arena for bball Euroleague.


----------



## wd5 (May 19, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## tg7 (May 19, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^Bots or it's a promotion campaign by FIVB?:lol:


----------

